# 622 is dying, should I get a 922 or 722?



## seanb724 (May 13, 2005)

My 622 HD is slowly dying -- probably just the HD is going, but things like fast forward and rewind now have a 50% chance of working. Dish will replace it, but I'm wondering if I should get a 922. I spoke to them and understand the additional costs (one time fee of $200 and DVR rental goes from $6 to $10).

I have to admit, I don't watch TV that much, and I'm on the HD only package. If it weren't for live sports, I'd probably ditch TV all together! 

My dilemma is that I had the 622 TV2 hooked up to send signals to the rest of the house, which, at this point, is a single TV in the basement workout room. I've slowly gotten rid of the rest of the TVs. I understand the 922 uses TV 2 for the sling functionality.

I'm curious if the 922 has the option to turn of sling to enable TV2... Not that I'd do that, but it would be nice to know the option exists.

I'm also curious what features beyond the sling functionality the 922 may have over the 622 and 722's. I have read dish's descriptions, but the forums tend to be full of much better info, so I appreciate your time.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

At this time I must admit the 722K is more versatile for the home multi TV viewer. You mentioned TV2, the 722k has the ability to feed more than 1 TV set. The 922 currently will only feed TV1 and "Sling" to a computer. The promise of "TV Everywhere" is incomplete, the hardware is not available at this time. :icon_lame
Without a doubt the 922 is sexier, the menus I believe are easier to function through, the guide graphics are better, (720p HD) the search is much better, the hard-drive is bigger (1TB) I believe. It's mobile, has mobile apps available. 
The down side is it's new and can be buggy, and the TV2 business, I believe it's getting more stable all the time though. !pepsi!When I first got the 622 is was buggy as hell and eventually evened out, as will the 922....I believe. I have or have had the 622, 722k and the 922, I prefer the 922 for my needs, I really like the "Sling" capability, that said it to has had it's issues.....nothing is perfect, at least not in my world. :icon_da:
For a pretty good description go here, :alterhasehttp://www.theamericandishtv.com/blog/vip922-slingloaded-dish-hd-dvr/
What they say I believe is relatively accurate. :read:
Best of luck,:icon_band


----------

